# Scrap wood for turning



## popeyekris (Jan 25, 2012)

I recently purchased a new lathe. My question is, I have all sorts of scrap wood lying around. If I were to stack glue these pieces together to say 8" high by 6"x6" square, is it possible to turn these new blocks into something? Or am I wasting my time for a possible accident? It's just that solid pieces are rare to find around here unless I spend another arm and leg of turning blanks from specialty woods stores.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

No problem. I do it a lot. Have to use up them scraps somehow. Just make sure their straight and flat, and use titebond II.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

As long as the glueup is tight and you wait for the glue to fully cure, you're good to go I say. You do not want to have gaps as they'll show in your turnings, so make sure the wood you glue is flat and square. There are many beautiful examples of segmented turnings on here, which is effectively what you are doing. Should work great and welcome to turning (if this is your first lathe)!


----------



## popeyekris (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for the prompt replies. I wasn't expecting any till tomorrow. . And yes, this is the first lathe I've had the luxury of owning. I'm sure I'll get a lot of use out of it. Have to do a bunch of training, thanks to YouTube, or I'd be broke. Hahaha. But, thanks for the posts. You've definitely helped and answered my questions.


----------



## GJP60 (Jan 12, 2010)

I strongly recommend not spending money on turning wood. Lots of wood is available for free. Listen for chain saws , look for downed trees, or check Craig's List free strut section. I much prefer turning green wood than dried. Enjoy your lathe.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

I agree with Glen peterson. Trees are the way to go to save money. Once you get the learning curve you will be happy with it.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

As a beginning turner, scrap wood is a great wood, practice is what makes a good turner, and pine makes
a great practice wood. Glen states that he prefers turning green wood, it does turn a lot easier than dry
wood, and is easy to learn on. Have fun and enjoy.


----------



## TerryDowning (Aug 8, 2012)

I don't have scraps.

I have shorts and trash. If I can't include a piece in a small turning (finial or pen) then it winds up in the trash. All others wind up in the shorts or micro shorts box.

Make sure you have a good glue joint!

Downed trees, cast-offs, left-overs. The best wood is free wood IMHO.


----------



## JoeMontana (Jan 7, 2014)

I pretty much make everything from different wood scraps. The challenge is make it look like something worth looking at. Get a book on Segmented Turning for lots of good ideas. Then use your imagination to try to visualize the finished product while gluing up the scraps.
Good luck. You will no doubt end up with a house full of "conversation pieces".


----------



## mpax356 (Jul 30, 2011)

Speaking as a non segmented turner, I prefer green wood. Rip a 2×4 into 1.5×1.5×12" blanks and practice your roughing and doing beads and coves. Then turn some green firewood and see which you like better. If you don't have any fire wood, you probably know someone who does.


----------

